# Sandals in DF



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

For those living in or knowing well, DF, could you please let me know where I can buy some velcro, non-heeled, non-dressy-looking sandals with a strap around the back ankle? Mine are worn down and I need to buy some soon. I've been to all the shoe shops on Eje Central (from Izazaga to Bellas Artes), the Pino Suarez area, Sears, and Plaza Delta. All I keep finding are sandals with heels, buckle straps, etc. I'm not interested in paying an arm and a leg. I've found a few pairs, but the sizes aren't fitting me well.

thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'm wearing the ones you want. They are 'Flexi' brand; very comfortable.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, Flexi. Nearly every shoe store carries the brand: not hard to find.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

If you come across a branch of the La Joya shoe store chain, you'll find a good selection of Flexi shoes.


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, of course, Flexi is quite popular/common, but I as I said, I'm not interested in paying an arm and a leg (I have no idea how long a Flexi pair would last). I don't even pay $50 for the Nikes I'm forced to wear. And currently, Flexi doesn't have anything without a heel.  And today my other sandal broke! I can still wear them, but time is growing short. More help appreciated.


----------

